# How to mount type 239 partition



## balanga (Apr 6, 2017)

gpart list shows a type of !239. How do I mount it?


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 7, 2017)

Run fstyp(8) on it to find out what the file system is.  My guess is it's msdosfs(5).  According to [1] MBR partition type 239 (0xEF) is an EFI system partition.

[1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_type#PID_EFh


----------

